# adding antifreeze to sra brute



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

just like the title says 

i just finished installing the acewell tach and temp sensor on my sra:zx11pissed: but when i went to install the temp sensor i had to cut the radiator hose and i ended up losing too much antifreeze. took it for a short ride and the temp warning light came on which sort of bothered me cause its never done that.

so how do i add antifreeze to an 08 sra brute?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If it is the same as a Prairie ,It will be in front of the steering stem,there is a little removable panel on the Prairies. behind it is the thermostat assembly and fill neck


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

relocate that bad boy to the front rack and it will be VERY easy!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Have to remove the front plastics to get to the radiator cap...or try reaching under and taking it off, then use a funnal and hose...might work...some say it does. I take my plactics off. PITA though.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

07 here i had to remove the plastics before i moved the radiator. my buddies 06 had the cover in the plastics.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

why wouldnt you just add it to the resivoir?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

smokin_6.0 said:


> why wouldnt you just add it to the resivoir?


That won't fill a low radiator, it only gives it a place to go when over heating and boiling-over, and to suck back in when it cools down. Have to fill the radiator to the top first, then the cap does the rest.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

smokin_6.0 said:


> why wouldnt you just add it to the resivoir?





nmkawierider said:


> That won't fill a low radiator, it only gives it a place to go when over heating and boiling-over, and to suck back in when it cools down. Have to fill the radiator to the top first, then the cap does the rest.


yea found that out the hard way. thanks for the help hondarecovery dude. you were right, but i didnt have to take the front plastic off. was able to take the green piece of plastic on the handlebars off , wiggle my hand in there , unscrew the radiator cap and then i used a 1 inch hose to funnel some antifreeze into the radiator. kinda wish they wouldve kept the removable piece of plastic from the prairie to make that process a little easier.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You need a siphon hose...  the kind w/ the inline "prime bulb" work excellent.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Dril small hole in top of front plastic, then cut the inner fender a bit to gain access to the rad cap, take cap off and use a funel/hose to fill rad from small hole in the top of the front plastic... you can get plugs to snap into the hole that you drilled 

makes it easy to fill and quick.. 

You would never know there is a hole when u get a plug/cap to cover the hole you dril to get your funnel/hose to the rad cap...


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

I always just take the cover off the handlebars, **** the steering wheel and reach in, remove cap and fill with a funnel with a long flexible neck.


----------



## carrjunk (Mar 30, 2010)

i use a squeez bottle with a clear hose on end,still a tricky job:banghead:


----------

